# Molon Labe?



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

What do you do when the man comes demanding your guns?

You will either have a pencil pusher that you can scare away (who will then come back with) or an armed detail that you can't overwhelm.

At some point it seems like we'll have an issue.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Two guys just legally bought the guns that didn't get lost in the accident. 

One guy didn't speak English and the other guy said he was working for Black Lives Matter so I felt intimidated that if I didn't sell them my guns, I would be called a racist. As of today, personal transactions of firearms is still legal in my state and I have the Signed Bill of Sale to prove it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Guns? Guns? What guns?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You'll have to stand up for your rights before that happens. But I see very few out there pounding pavement. You see its better to prevent the legislation from passing than it is shooting it out with the government. Cool beans right??


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll answer the question first because I hate to hijack the nice thread. "What guns?" Didn't you see the boating accident report; let me get that for you, I don't have any left sorry.

Now I'll hijack it "a little" because I'm most curious.

What makes you think anyone is coming for your firearms in this country? I'm not saying it will never happen but I will say its not going to happen in the lifetime of anyone on this forum. The politicos' are, thank God, owned by a pro gun lobby and aren't about to go along with an form of confiscation.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I saw the boating accident report, but I also am fresh out of copies.

The evolution of anti-gun doesn't end until all the guns are "gone". I've been in a state where they started the gun grab process using illegal legislation practices, it was filmed and when we took them to task for it, the judicial branch said "Its a legislative issue, handle it in legislative" The laws are still on the books and I left the state.

Like you said, it will happen. The when is up in the air.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

AskSteve said:


> What do you do when the man comes demanding your guns?
> 
> You will either have a pencil pusher that you can scare away (who will then come back with) or an armed detail that you can't overwhelm.
> 
> At some point it seems like we'll have an issue.


Under what circumstances did the man demanding my guns ever walk out of "MY HOME". Pencil pushers better realize that I give them no quarter. Should an investigation ever come to my doorstep, that armed Detail better not expect any better treatment. I had an issue when the pencil pusher came to my door, scaring isn't in my Nature, silence isn't "Golden" but it can be bought. The loss of pencil pushers is expected in the operational world. Be wary of the tasks you allow yourselves to be purchased at! Without operational information that overwhelming detail won't show up. If they did, what could they do in an empty house?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

seems like people are caving in New York, Connecticut, Chicago, California, etc. My opinion is certainly join the NRA and let them do the fighting for you. When Feinstein cursed the NRA for being the "800 lb. gorilla in the room" I knew they needed my support. Whether or not I agree with Wayne LaPierre on every little point doesn't matter. I am CSI-Tech and I am the NRA.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Intentionally left blank




NRA life member


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I knew this would happen before obummer left office. That's why I sold all mine during the last panic. Sold $500 AR's for $1500 used. Boy did I make a killin. Haven't replaced them yet. I did keep my single shot Encore and bought a new bow.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It would be an issue if they had not been lost in that boating accident on Lake Erie. If your not going to comply, do not have it in your possession or on your property.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

By the time it gets that bad they won't be brothering me.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Or better yet do not comply with the pencil pushers and let them know they shall instantaneously be handled in the same manner as the Warrior Group. You wouldn't believe how compliant the pencil pushing group becomes when they realize they shall face the same measure as the Warriors. But should you allow them the opportunity to report how courageous they where (While cringing at your doorstep), better leave space in the courtyard for thier BLUE OX. JMHO.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that home to home confiscations that would include a confrontation between gun owner and authorities could likely be rare and only used to publicize the "consequences" so the media can run with it. I could see the police just coming/going to your home when you are absent (such as if you work) and taking all firearms and ammo that they can find. This would accomplish the task and avoid a confrontation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Here's what we'll see. It will happen just like it has in every instance of confiscation throughout history.
There will be VERY highly publicized confiscations around the country. They will likely be bloody and gruesome, and the government will come with overwhelming force to take whatever they can find. Each one will be flashed across papers and 24-hour news channels to show the people what will happen.
Then, "voluntary" firearm collection campaigns will be promoted across the country at various police departments.

They know they can't take them all by force, so they will rely on fear and terror to scare the masses into willingly complying, and handing in their firearms.
Don't play into their fear game
I'll repeat it... THEY KNOW THEY CAN'T TAKE THEM ALL BY FORCE.
They are outnumbered thousands to one. We can outlast them.

If you are one of the unfortunate they choose to target for their propaganda, feel comfortable knowing your loss will not be in vain.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Here's what we'll see. It will happen just like it has in every instance of confiscation throughout history.
> There will be VERY highly publicized confiscations around the country. They will likely be bloody and gruesome, and the government will come with overwhelming force to take whatever they can find. Each one will be flashed across papers and 24-hour news channels to show the people what will happen.
> Then, "voluntary" firearm collection campaigns will be promoted across the country at various police departments.
> 
> ...


I agree. Funny how the thousands of gun owners in NY and MD have refused to comply with registering firearms, yet there is no mass confiscations going on. Canada did a mass "will not comply" in the recent past and it led to the govt giving up on registration and confiscations, and somewhat laxing of laws.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was sitting here thinking about this.... I have a few questions..

What sort of person would be WILLING to raid a persons home when they were away in order to take guns

Would there be enough of these people

I would hope there would be some insider leaking future search info...

>I would not mind losing a "throw away" and hiding the rest - if I could get a warning about a ARMED raid on my house<

I doubt there are enough BAD LAW ENFORCEMENT people to make this happen

I hope they start in CHICAGO.... I will take the gangs by 7 in overtime


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Four words:

I
WILL
NOT
COMPLY


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I 
will
never
seize
a
citizen's
weapons.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was sitting here thinking about this.... I have a few questions..
> 
> What sort of person would be WILLING to raid a persons home when they were away in order to take guns
> 
> ...


 They would line up at the door to do it there would be no shortage of people willing to grab power like that. Now after a long list of them fail at it thing would change.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

say no go away.
read "lost mine in a boating accident".


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> They would line up at the door to do it there would be no shortage of people willing to grab power like that. Now after a long list of them fail at it thing would change.


I believe you are correct..but I have a hard time understanding -wrapping my mind - around that mind set.... To me it would fall under the "UNLAWFUL ORDER" thing...

I have long been opposed to the HEAD ON THE PIKE idea... but there might be a time and place for it


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> ....I have long been opposed to the HEAD ON THE PIKE idea... but there might be a time and place for it


(Slippy smiles...)


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

When the defense of marriage act was signed into law did any one believe 16 years latter they would be putting people in jail for not providing a marriage license to a bunch of queers.

Your not in this life time assessment is one generation away.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We do it right down here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I haven't lost one damned thing in a boating accident, much less my weapons. All my weapons are in good working order.

Molon Labe.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Denton said:


> I haven't lost one damned thing in a boating accident, much less my weapons. All my weapons are in good working order.
> 
> Molon Labe.


Same here. They are secure, well maintained and ready for whatever occasion they may be required to attend.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> I haven't lost one damned thing in a boating accident, much less my weapons. All my weapons are in good working order.
> 
> Molon Labe.


I have used the boating joke myself - but I think denton has it right and it is what we need to say

I have enough ammo to hold my own for a fight against an opposing force... I do not think I will win against any force that has training ...but by God when I am dead they will know they killed a Marine


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was sitting here thinking about this.... I have a few questions..
> 
> What sort of person would be WILLING to raid a persons home when they were away in order to take guns
> 
> ...


You only need to look at a period of history between about 1933-1945 to get your answer. People may not like doing it, but to protect their lively hood and retirement they WILL do it.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Now I'll hijack it "a little" because I'm most curious.
> 
> What makes you think anyone is coming for your firearms in this country? I'm not saying it will never happen but I will say its not going to happen in the lifetime of anyone on this forum. The politicos' are, thank God, owned by a pro gun lobby and aren't about to go along with an form of confiscation.


Ripon, just what I have been saying for years.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Same here. They are secure, well maintained and ready for whatever occasion they may be required to attend.


Never thought of it that way. Let them know they're in for one hell of a fight if it comes to that!!! The japs knew it and responded accordingly, did nothing!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have used the boating joke myself - but I think denton has it right and it is what we need to say
> 
> I have enough ammo to hold my own for a fight against an opposing force... I do not think I will win against any force that has training ...but by God when I am dead they will know they killed a Marine


Not me. I am a broken down soldier who is feeling every injury I ever had. I understand the unbridled fury that will come through my door while I am asleep. But, if I can just reach a weapon, I will make them use a heck of a lot more ammo than just a one shot, one kill!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If I have any chance at all I won't go out alone, then they can take my guns, but they will have to get past as many bullets as I can shoot first!


----------



## Huntinwabbits (Sep 17, 2015)

What is this country without the 2A and the guns it protects? Without the 2nd there is no 1st, no 4th, no 5th, etc. You become slaves. There is only one appropriate response when the government oversteps and becomes tyrannical. A good man once said:

_"A free people ought not only be armed and disciplined, but they should have sufficient arms and ammunition to maintain a status of independence from any who might attempt to abuse them, which would include their own government." 
_
If this was worth dying for to George Washington, then the only acceptable answer is to follow in is footsteps. That all said, I don't believe it will ever happen like posted. It will be more sly. More under-the-radar. It will be in the name of mental health or in the name of some other false security. Those who dream of a gun free society know they cannot just come in take the guns. The will have to slowly infiltrate. Like they did with education. The economy. Un-elected federal agencies. Little by little and eventually there won't be many of us left. The irrational fear of guns is already growing.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys ( and gals), silly. You really think the left is going to pass on billions in new taxes? First comes mandatory registration. Can't confiscate ( or tax) with out that. Then comes the $20 per gun annual registration fee ($6 billion to be raised, spend $10 billion but only collect $2 billion). Raise the tax to $50 per firearm, expect $15 billion, spend $25 billion only get $5 billion. Then since so many are avoiding their taxes....let the confiscation begin. 

I dare say if our govt really though it ok to send over welming force to my neighbors home to collect his guns they best watch out for his neighbor.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ripon said:


> You guys ( and gals), silly. You really think the left is going to pass on billions in new taxes? First comes mandatory registration. Can't confiscate ( or tax) with out that. Then comes the $20 per gun annual registration fee ($6 billion to be raised, spend $10 billion but only collect $2 billion). Raise the tax to $50 per firearm, expect $15 billion, spend $25 billion only get $5 billion. Then since so many are avoiding their taxes....let the confiscation begin.
> 
> I dare say if our govt really though it ok to send over welming force to my neighbors home to collect his guns they best watch out for his neighbor.


All unConstituational or already against federal law. Laws requiring registration will get a small portion of folks to comply, but not most (see Canada, NY and MD)


----------

